# رومانسيات  انتهت بكوارث...



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2009)

رومانسيات  انتهت بكوارث

الليله الاولى :
( تغيير جو )

كان الزوج مسافر وفي يوم وصوله للبلاد قررت الزوجه اقامة ليله رومانسيه للغايه
فذهبت للمحلق الموجود في البيت وجهزت الملحق وزينته ووضعت سريرها في ا لملحق وارتدت احلى ثيابها لاستقبال زوجها
جاء وقت وصوله للبلاد
تحمست الزوجه
فرحت

جلست في مكانها
انتظرت وانتظرت وانتظرت
مضى من الوقت
ساعه
ساعتين
ثلاث ساعات

خافت الزوجه
خرجت لترى اين زوجها
جاء اليها زوجها وهو في قمة غضبه
ضربها
صفعها وهو يقول (( يالخاينه وطالعه بقميص النوم ونايمه في الملحق معاه , وينه ليش طلعتيه )
وانتهت ليلتها الرومانسيه بالطلاق

ويافرحه ماتمت

****

الليله الثانيه

( نمر في غابه )

قررت الزوجه اقامة ليله رومانسيه في احدى الفنادق الراقيه
واتفقت مع زوجها ان يأتي للفندق الساعه التاسعه
وكانت تجهيزاتها كالآتي
غيرت الغرفه وجعلتها كالغابه وكان الترتيب من قبل ارقى المحلات في البلد
لبست لبس تنكري على هيئة نمر مع قناع النمر
اطفأت الانوار
نامت على السرير وغطت نفسها بالاغصان واوراق الشجر
جاء الزوج في الوقت المحدد
فتح الباب
انقضت عليه كالنمر الشرس
فوقع الزوج عالارض من الخوف وجاءت له ازمه قلبيه
وانتقل الى رحمة الله
قرر اهل الزوج بعدها رفع قضيه على الزوجه وحبسها في السجن

يافرحه ماتمت

****

الليله الثالثه

( الزوجه الحلاوه )

وهذه الزوجه المسكينه اتفقت مع زوجها على ليله رومانسيه
رتبت غرفتها
عطرتها
وجاء وقت وصول الزوج
فجاءت الخادمه لتساعد الزوجه بوضع اللمسات الاخيره
وامرت الخادمه بلفها بورق لامع كاالحلاوه
لفتها الخادمه كما امرتها الزوجه
واصبح شكل الزوجه كيوت وهي ملفوفه
خرجت الخادمه من المنزل وذهبت عند اخت الزوجه حتى تقضي ليلتها هناك
ولكن حصل شي لم تتوقعه الزوجه
وهو تأخر الزوج
جاءه عمل طاريء
المسكين يحاول الاتصال بزوجته ليخبرها انه سيتأخر
لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي
الزوجه ملفوفه بالورق لاتستطيع فتحه

ومرت الساعات والزوجه صامده داخل الغلاف
حتى جاء الزوج وفتح الغلاف وخرجت له الزوجه لكنها ميته
اختنقت وهي بالداخل

ويافرحه ماتمت

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (21 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه*
*ياربى عليك يا كليمو*
*اكتير حلوة*
*شكرا الك يا باشا*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*
**​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههه

عسل يا كليمو 

تسلم يافندم ​


----------



## abokaf2020 (22 يوليو 2009)

متنفعش ترفيهي خالص
بس حلوة


----------



## جارجيوس (22 يوليو 2009)

*وين الترفيه يا كليمو 
كل هذا سمة بدن
قطعت قلبي يا رجل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## maramero (22 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
يا فرحة ما تمت فعلا
التلاته احلي من بعض
مرسي كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## twety (22 يوليو 2009)

*انا غرت رائى فى الرومانسيه خالص*
*هههههههههههه*

*مالها الحياه بالخناق *
*زى الفل ههههههه*


----------



## tena_tntn (22 يوليو 2009)

هههههههه
حلوة قوى
شكرا


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

just member

الشكر لمرورك المميز اخي


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

marmar_maroo

هههههههههه

الله يرحمهم

ولك من بعدهم طول البقاء

كليموووووووووووووووووووو


ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

abokaf2020

طيب رأيك احطها فين


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

جريس قردحجي

الترفيه هو بدخولك المميز

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

maramero

الاحلى تعليقك الجميل

شكراااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

twety

لالالالالالا ي ستي احذفي الموضوع ولا تغيري رأيك

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)

tena_tntn

كل الشكر لمرورك

يسوع يباركك


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*لا خلاص*
*هحاول اقتنع بقى *


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)

twety

مشكورة على تعبك 

الا وهو المحاولة ..

هههههههههههه


----------



## zezza (23 يوليو 2009)

يا ساتر يا رب دول نحس اوى 
ايه الكوارث دى بس يا كليم 
هم يبكى و هم يضحك 
شكرا اخويا ربنا يباركك


----------



## مريم12 (23 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*الله يرحمهم بقى*
*ههههههه*
*تحفة يا كليمو*
*ميررررررررررسى ليك يا باشا *
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (24 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه الله يرحمهم  فعلا يا فرحة ماتمت ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا كنت بحب الرومانسية اوى بس انا مش مستغنية عن عمرى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا كليمو


----------



## جارجيوس (25 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جريس قردحجي
> 
> الترفيه هو بدخولك المميز
> 
> هههههههههههههههه



*كلك زوق يا كليمو
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KARL (25 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههه
هو ده زكاء الستات
شكرا ليك كليمو​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (25 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههه ميرسي موضوع حلو كتيير ...

ربنا يبارك حياتك ..​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 يوليو 2009)

*يا حراااام
هى الرومانسية تعمل كدة
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zama (29 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوعك جميل أوى ..


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

zezza

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

مريم

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

مرمورة

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodoz (12 أغسطس 2009)

*هههههههههه*
*ميرسى لييييييك يا كليمووو*
*الصراحة تلات مواقف احسن من بعض*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## +pepo+ (12 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههه
ناس نحس هنقول ايه ههههههههههههههه
يره ربنا يرحمهم 
ميرسى ياباشا على الموضوع التحفه ده​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

الليله الثانيه

 ( نمر في غابه )

 قررت الزوجه اقامة ليله رومانسيه في احدى الفنادق الراقيه
 واتفقت مع زوجها ان يأتي للفندق الساعه التاسعه
 وكانت تجهيزاتها كالآتي
 غيرت الغرفه وجعلتها كالغابه وكان الترتيب من قبل ارقى المحلات في البلد
 لبست لبس تنكري على هيئة نمر مع قناع النمر
 اطفأت الانوار
 نامت على السرير وغطت نفسها بالاغصان واوراق الشجر
 جاء الزوج في الوقت المحدد
 فتح الباب
 انقضت عليه كالنمر الشرس
 فوقع الزوج عالارض من الخوف وجاءت له ازمه قلبيه
 وانتقل الى رحمة الله
 قرر اهل الزوج بعدها رفع قضيه على الزوجه وحبسها في السجن

 يافرحه ماتمت
ليله ادغال ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى 
ميرسى كليمو​


----------

